# The big hunt for a simple midi controller with two full size faders!



## MOMA (Jun 7, 2018)

*The quest for the holy controller*

Once up on a time there was the daunting quest for the holy grail. Today, in the year of 2018, we find ourselves in the pursuit for that simple yet vital midi controller. 
You know the one with two basic full sized faders for expression and vibrato.
The desperate seekers come in thousands. So their should be a solid market for any smart company already doing controllers or midi keyboard. 

*So where is it? *

One do wonder!

Mr B of Sweden


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 7, 2018)

Onl two Faders? I get the minimalistic approach - I built myself one with 4 faders - Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato + 1 Spare






Enough for me


----------



## Zx81 (Jun 7, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Onl two Faders? I get the minimalistic approach - I built myself one with 4 faders - Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato + 1 Spare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you mind sharing where you found the case - that looks like just the kind of thing I am looking for on a similar project.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 7, 2018)

Zx81 said:


> Would you mind sharing where you found the case - that looks like just the kind of thing I am looking for on a similar project.
> 
> Cheers, Dave



I found it in a local online store for electronics





Axxatronic BIM. The fadercuts are selfmade with a Dremel. Are available with either plastic bottom or steel bottom.


----------



## Zx81 (Jun 7, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> I found it in a local online store for electronics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to post the details. 

Dave


----------



## MOMA (Jun 8, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Onl two Faders? I get the minimalistic approach - I built myself one with 4 faders - Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato + 1 Spare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me for being such a novis - but how did you solve the midi-part and connections? USB or classic midi, and what do one need to get it to work with the windows demanding temper?


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 8, 2018)

MOMA said:


> Excuse me for being such a novis - but how did you solve the midi-part and connections? USB or classic midi, and what do one need to get it to work with the windows demanding temper?



The Core of my controller is an Arduino (to be precise a Teensy++). Which has an USB HID chip onboard, so the computer directly recognizes it as a device, and it has a MIDI library, which then translates the signal as MIDI to the DAW. Essentially, it's Plug and Play - no middleware nothing. Uses a standard USB cable (Mini USB like most current phones) - power of course over the USB port.

Confirmed to work on my machine  Worked under Win7 and now Win 10 together with Digital Performer, StudioOne and Reaper.


----------



## Zx81 (Jun 8, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> The Core of my controller is an Arduino (to be precise a Teensy++). Which has an USB HID chip onboard, so the computer directly recognizes it as a device, and it has a MIDI library, which then translates the signal as MIDI to the DAW. Essentially, it's Plug and Play - no middleware nothing. Uses a standard USB cable (Mini USB like most current phones) - power of course over the USB port.
> 
> Confirmed to work on my machine  Worked under Win7 and now Win 10 together with Digital Performer, StudioOne and Reaper.



Great to hear of another Teensy hacker . 

They are great microcontrollers - I'm playing with the new Teensy LC at the moment. A few of these postage stamp size microcontrollers and a glue gun is all you need to make yourself some fun MIDI gadgets.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 8, 2018)

Zx81 said:


> Great to hear of another Teensy hacker .
> 
> They are great microcontrollers - I'm playing with the new Teensy LC at the moment. A few of these postage stamp size microcontrollers and a glue gun is all you need to make yourself some fun MIDI gadgets.



Exactly - like a faderbox 

So - to the original post again - a two fader controller is quickly made and doesn't cost a fortune. My 4-Fader version cost me $30 because I already had some parts, so with all material it would cost roughly $100. A 2 Fader version would cost $80 roughly. So - if there *is* a market, I could cater to that. I wanted to revisit my prototype this year, create a companion program and see how much a properly etched PCB etc would cost me.

Like another member did, I then would take orders and make batches - or whatever would be nice for the people here


----------



## Zx81 (Jun 8, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Exactly - like a faderbox
> 
> So - to the original post again - a two fader controller is quickly made and doesn't cost a fortune. My 4-Fader version cost me $30 because I already had some parts, so with all material it would cost roughly $100. A 2 Fader version would cost $80 roughly. So - if there *is* a market, I could cater to that. I wanted to revisit my prototype this year, create a companion program and see how much a properly etched PCB etc would cost me.
> 
> Like another member did, I then would take orders and make batches - or whatever would be nice for the people here



Excellent idea, I hope you find some interest. It could be nice little side project if you can generate a customer base. Here in London there are a lot of 3d printing startups who can fabricate enclosures for a reasonable cost - even with small order sizes.


----------



## Expression control (Jun 18, 2021)

MOMA said:


> *The quest for the holy controller*
> 
> Once up on a time there was the daunting quest for the holy grail. Today, in the year of 2018, we find ourselves in the pursuit for that simple yet vital midi controller.
> You know the one with two basic full sized faders for expression and vibrato.
> ...


Hi Moma

Here it is 

It's very compact 165mm x70mm x25mm, with a 3d printed lid.

100mm Bourns faders.

Plug and play with pc and Mac. £89 Made in the UK If I get enough demand.

Nick


----------

